# Kyiv Open 2011



## wcaroman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello, Dear Friends!

Welcome to first Ukrainian official speedcubing championship!
We will glad to see all of you, beautiful people at our holiday of speedcubing in Kyiv! 
Our community waited this exciting moment more than two years and now dreams have come true! 
Thanks for all who helped us, and big big thanks to magnanimous WCA Board! We've never forget it!

More info you can find at web-site: http://kyivopen2011.cubing.com.ua/index.php/en/
or https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KyivOpen2011
If you have some questions or proposals, please feel free to contact with us.

Happy cubing! (c)


----------



## ianography (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't live in Ukraine, but this is awesome! Have fun guys!


----------



## Pitzu (May 3, 2011)

I hope this is going to be an awesome competition. We discussed with Olivér who should go and I'm happy he decided to fly to Kyiv, otherwise I should have driven there.


----------

